# Adria Twin-how many members have them?



## tramp

hi all fellow twin owners,
Was reading some old postings and was wondering as too how many members have the new Twin on x250 chassis just as an Idal thought :roll: thick the number is over 10 now  .

just post your name and rest easy in the thought you have a great little van.

Tramp


----------



## TwinTravellers

We have, a little beauty,

Ros


----------



## griffly16

And what's wrong with the old model :twisted: :wink: :wink: 

Mine's a little beauty too 

Griff


----------



## 109268

*Adria Twin*

Got one, its great!

Taff


----------



## b6x

tramp said:


> just post your name and rest easy in the thought you have a great little van.
> 
> Tramp


Me. I have one... although not sure I can rest easy until the scuttle is fixed and the reverse judder. There's definitely something to be said for owning the older model.


----------



## TwinTravellers

Now I can see you all paying attention Adria Twins, could I ask those of you with the new twin for a little advice?? 

You know the switch on the board in the battery compartment. Whats it for and do we need to have it on or off? I seem to remember when we had our second gel battery fitted, the guy said just leave it on all the time. So whats the point of it?

Also, has anyone had trouble with the lights in the ceiling. When we first got the van (Sept last year which we were told it was a 2008 model), one of the bulbs kept flickering and now we have two at it.

Do I need to change the bulbs or is it the wiring. We ordered the van at the N.E.C from Cambells in Preston, so it a little far to go to sort out a couple of bulbs!!!!

Thanks a lot,
Ros.


----------



## b6x

Speak to your dealer over the phone and they will send you replacement bulbs. It's a well known problem with the Twin. We've had all of ours replaced, and I believe so has Tramp and Rowley.

As for the switch, I assume you mean the power switch on the Electoblok in the battery cupboard? I would think if you switched it off, then your battery wouldn't get charged. Mine's constantly left on.


----------



## TwinTravellers

Thanks for that,

Ros.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

If you search the Memberlist using 'Twin' as the model of motorhome you get 56 owners listed, but one is for a Cipro Twin, so 55 Adria Twin owners have registered on MHF.

SDA


----------



## 107925

Count me in.

No problems as yet - 2007 model.

Those little bulbs can either cost a ridiculous amount, or an absolute pittance, depending on where you get them from and the brand name. At this stage I've no idea if the ones I bought off eBay are going to last, but I changed a couple of the Twin's originals a few weeks ago and they're still working.

Shaun


----------



## rowley

Count me in!


----------



## tramp

*twet*

Thanks fellow members,
sorry no favoritism towards new model or old  just seeing how many people had this van model always good to know if problems happen.

The new 11kg gas low bottle arrives soon so will be installing it and the filling kit but this will be mounted outside van along lower chassy and routed through gas cupboard floor vent. so transfereable should we need to.

Has anyone fitted a light diffuser to the kitchen light as it always shines in the eyes when used or maybe its another trip to electric alladins cave for a search for something to modify :roll: .

Have you fitted your cmaos dome yet rowley as our kathrein is brill

tramp


----------



## mastyke

Have had mine since Dec. It is a fantastic van. We downgraded from a Hobby 750 and although that was a brilliant van I have not missed it one little bit. 
I have read about the water ingres problems and indeed water does get under my bonnet and there are signs of rust. How do I go about getting this sorted? I got the van from Campbells. Would a call to my local Fiat dealers start the ball rolling. Has anybody got a list of call back warranty work that needs doing on this model?
Thanks,
Mick


----------



## b6x

mastyke said:


> How do I go about getting this sorted?
> 
> Mick


Hi Mick,

As far as I know, there's about 4 or 5 recalls outstanding on the new chassis ranging from the leaky scuttle to a reprogram of the ECU. Cant remember the specific details.

With regards the water leak, I dont think there is actually a "fix" for this as such, just a Fiat bodge which just puts a plastic cover over the engine to stop the water pooling in the injector area. What size engine you got? As last I heard the 160bhp one was harder to get the cover for.

Anyway... speak to your local Fiat service centre and get it booked in.


----------



## rowley

Yes Tramp the Camos is great. So easy to fit.


----------



## b6x

Whilst we're all together in one place... a quick question if you dont mind...

what do people keep in the small "space" under the mattress above the gas locker? Not the most accessible space, but feel I should be using it for something.

ps. tramp - have a good weekend away? not sure if you saw us at M27 J2 roundabout on Sunday, we did wave. We then joined the motorway and was over-taken by an 08 reg white Twin - someone on here? They came off at J9, the same as us and headed off towards Park Gate


----------



## 107925

Steve, you're winding us up. I rushed out at half-time in the football, to view this space which I'd clearly missed up to now - yeah, all inch of it! I might be able to squeeze a laptop in there (which I currently hide under the mattress), or some documents - or a big slab of chocolate. Nah, that would melt... so wine gums it is... keep them out of the way of the kids.

Shaun


----------



## b6x

I did say a _small "space"_. It is pretty tiny, hence the reason I've found no real use for it. Well, the space itself is not too bad, but the bed frame makes access to it hard.

It's a handy hideaway but thinking it wouldn't take a determined thief too long to find it so am still swaying towards installing a safe somewhere (not sure where though)


----------



## b6x

b6x said:


> but thinking it wouldn't take a determined thief too long to find it


especially one that reads MHF threads


----------



## tramp

*svsgfd*

hi steve,
yes we did see you the 08 twin was going quite fast till he hit the M27 car park   so we pulled off and went through Romsey  to the airport at Eastleigh.
We had beeen down to the ccc holiday site at wareham brill.

Ref small cuboard under matteress we use it for a roll up backpack and binoculars + waterproof bottoms, its a tardiss really :roll:

We use the hidden floor cupboard under the table with some carpet over as a safe you dont know its there :wink: .

we use the battery/electric cupboard to store fishing gear as our battery now resides under the bed in its own cupboard.

tramp


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Sorry to break up the party but I visited Autocruise, Swinton today and had a look round the prototype Pace (Twin look alike). They had half a dozen or so Paces on the production line in varying states of completion.

They look very nice with some minor differences to the Twin, obvious Autocruise specialities like wooden finish cills and a natty TV cabinet above the kitchen plus a lift up worktop extension (which has been missing from the 'new' Twin since it was launched). There's some natty LED lighting in the floor of the lounge and a very nicely styled little washbasin in the shower room and one of the new 'round' Thetfords.

The storage at the rear has been equalised each side so the space under the bed is straight up the middle. There's a board that slots in from above to act as a door to the space if required, but stores away if not needed.

The bed frame clips upright on the nearside and the bed cushions store between the frame and van side underneath the nearside roof lockers. This means that both sets of roof lockers are accessible when the bed is upright.

As they're making them now it can't be long before they'll be out with dealers.

Andy


----------



## b6x

Only natural progression that so many companies have "stolen" the Twin layout after it's success. Lazy designers. I could do that job, copy someone elses work and jazz it up with fancy LEDs. 

There's a few things I'd improve with the Twin, and I'm sure these will start to filter into new models.

Whats the list price for one of those then? Food for thought when it comes to upgrading... if I can talk myself into buying Sevel again.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

b6x said:


> Only natural progression that so many companies have "stolen" the Twin layout after it's success. Lazy designers. I could do that job, copy someone elses work and jazz it up with fancy LEDs.
> 
> There's a few things I'd improve with the Twin, and I'm sure these will start to filter into new models.
> 
> Whats the list price for one of those then?


Not sure about the price, but as the Tempo & Rhythm both list @ £34,850 I guess the Pace may be the same.

SDA


----------



## 107925

When I was looking for a Twin, and knew to the penny what the base cost was, plus the various options, a couple of other makes from Europe could be seen on websites. I don't think they made it over here, but what struck me is they were almost identical in layout to the Twin. However, without fail, they were more expensive. 

I think Adria has such economies of scale that smaller producers will struggle to match them for price. Instead, I see a few extra creature comforts, which companies presumably add in the hope their model will be seen as a bit more upmarket, and that buyers will be prepared to pay more. 

There's little I would personally change with the Twin, so unless something like a new design Renault Master conversion came out, I see little point in doing an 'out of the frying pan into the fire' with another Sevel-based PVC.

Shaun


----------



## 106464

What about a VW or Merc van Twin,there'd be alot more room and proberly wouldn't have these little faults which you have on the new Fiat,its a shame because i like the looks of the new Fiat.
Also for those of you with faulty LED lights Adria have sorted them and the new one's don't flicker,your dealer should have these now.

Regards
David


----------



## rowley

David, I don't think that the Merc is as wide as the X250 body. 

I would like to redesign the Twin kitchen unit with a proper mini grill/oven, and a hob and sink that would give more workspace. In fact there is a mini grill/oven with integrated hob available that would have fitted without losing any cupboard/drawer space.


----------



## 106464

Hi

I hadn't thought about that just the length as the German vans are longer its a shame about not being able to fit a cooker in there,but i think a very good design for a van even if it does have faults.
Somebody said that Hymer were bring out a similar model.
I didn't mention the cooker over the weekend as i didn't realise there is a draw back in not being able to fit one in.
Some more colours coming out based on the twin later this year.


----------

